# nonsuch 26



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently purchased a 26 nonsuch and have found it sails well in coastal conditions.Can anyone tell me what my limitations should be.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Congratulations on your new boat. I am not sure what you mean by "what my limitations should be". 

I have only seen a Nonsuch 26 (and I am assuming that it was a 26 only because it was smaller than the more common 30''s) on a limited number of occations. The Nonsuch 26 does very well in moderate conditions -10 to 15 or so knots. They do not sail nearly as well as their bigger sibbling. As the breeze built my observations are that they don''t do well in heavy air on a beat. They have a hard to drive hull form and once reefed do not point very well nor make very good speed through the water. Just watching it looked like the boat needed to be slightly ''footed'' once reefed in order to get enough drive for the conditions. This reduced pointing angle. Once footed the speed still was not that good.

My other observation is that they do not seem to sail very well in light air. The 30 has a huge sail plan but the 26 does not seem to have the same abundance of sail available. Again this is based on a very limited observation as these are not very common where I live. 

Jeff


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I have a friend with a Nonsuch 26. Email me off line and I will send you his email. I am not certain he would like me posting it.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congratulations on your purchase. We enjoyed a Nonsuch 26 for 11 years in the Great Lakes and in coastal North Carolina. There is a very active Nonsuch Owners association at www.nonsuch.org (not .com) with a good email list and links to the local chapters. Have fun with your boat.


----------



## zeta (Dec 29, 2010)

I owned a Nonsuch26 classic (Magic Paws) until Katrina decided to take her. Here are my experiences. She is big for a 26 ft'er and sails very well in most conditions and turns on a dime. She surprises many boats with her speed when sailed properly. I have had her out during a gale and reefed she was flying and I never felt unsafe and her motion was comfortable. I would not hesitate taking her to the Bahamas or Caribbean. After Katrina she was found 5 mile from the coast having bounced relentlessly between trees, no water intrusion or any hull breach whatsoever. The rudder was intact, but she was dismasted and the keel was dropped about a half inch. I am seriously thinking of buying another for coastal cruising and Caribbean cruising, as I find the living accommodations wonderful and she is very easily singlehanded. You have a wonderful little yacht that will please you more and more with usage. IMHO one of the most beautiful boats around. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't think they much care, given they were asking NINE years ago, and probably either still have the boat and know how she handles or sold it...


----------



## zeta (Dec 29, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Don't think they much care, given they were asking NINE years ago, and probably either still have the boat and know how she handles or sold it...


Sorry if I offended you..I did not notice the date.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

zeta said:


> Sorry if I offended you..I did not notice the date.


Don't fret.... He grows on you


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Like a cold sore.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Does he?


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

bljones said:


> Like a cold sore.


:laugher  :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bljones said:


> Like a cold sore.


BITE ME!!! bastardo sujo.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

BBBWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!

Too much!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking for a nice 22 nunsuch in west coast of Florida thanks 970 379 4482 Robert


----------



## Laura Young (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd encourage sailingdog to remember that these posts are read years down the road by folks new to a particular boat and looking for information. For example, we may buy a non'such 26 this weekend and I'm scouring the internet for information. His remark was in poor form and didn't add anything to the thread. Thanks to the others who actually posted valid information, even if it was just opinion based from afar and not based on actual ownership.


----------



## Laura Young (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll also say, it's probably all in good fun considering how many posts sailingdog has posted so he must know a think or two. Heck, years ago, he even complemented me. Now, here I go adding something to the conversation that has nothing to do with the non'such's capabilities. Madness...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Laura Young said:


> I'll also say, it's probably all in good fun considering how many posts sailingdog has posted so he must know a think or two. Heck, years ago, he even complemented me. Now, here I go adding something to the conversation that has nothing to do with the non'such's capabilities. Madness...


Welcome. Your join date says you just arrived, so it's interesting that you interacted with SD years ago. He is/was on several other forums too. He got in a snit with the mods here several years ago and walked out, slammed the door behind him and never came back. Somewhat afterward, we learned his boat burned, while on the hard. I've never heard from or about him since.

p.s. I love the Nonsuch line. I've never had one, they won't really do what I want to do, but I have some affinity for cat rigs.


----------

